# Mike, The Message Icons



## Fishbone Jones (6 Oct 2004)

..in the reply box, have gone wiggy again. The Arm Indicators are gone and replaced with Thumbs Up/ Down and all that other stuff.


Also the  "All Unread Topics" button doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Oct 2004)

Fixed the post icons (thanks)... The unread topics seems to be working for me:

http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=unread

What's the issue you're seeing?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2004)

Database Error 
Please try again. If you come back to this error screen, report the error to an administrator.   


It works for me if I use the link you posted, but I get the above msg when I click on _All Unread Posts_


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Oct 2004)

Works fine for me.....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2004)

To be clear, you mean the *Show unread posts since last visit.* link at the top?

If so, that's exactly the link I posted... no change...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2004)

Nope. When you go to Unread Posts, at the bottom right of the page, it says _All Unread Topics_. That's the one


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Oct 2004)

That one works for me too!

As my daughter would say, I'm confuzzled.


----------



## brin11 (7 Oct 2004)

Mike,

I tried the link recceguy is referring to and its not working for me either.  I get the following message:

Database Error 
Please try again. If you come back to this error screen, report the error to an administrator.  


Jill


----------



## Lance Wiebe (7 Oct 2004)

If it helps, I'm using IE5 at work.  The link works fine.  I'll check it at home, there I use IE6 and Mozilla.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2004)

Ahh,so this is the link that doesn't work:

http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=unread;all

However, it works for me... 

Try marking everything as read first (http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=markasread;sa=all) and then go to the above link. I wonder if the problem is that you simply have too many unread messages for the software to handle? (I have 17 pages, but it works...)


Cheers
Mike


----------



## brin11 (7 Oct 2004)

Mike,

I tried as you suggested and it worked.  Although, I'm sure I didn't have anywhere near 17 pages of unread stuff.

Did that work for you recceguy?


----------



## Griswald DME (8 Oct 2004)

I use IE 6.0 and also get the same database error message, have been seeing it for the past two days or so but just thought it might have been that something was just being worked on.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Oct 2004)

Do you still get the error after clicking on this link (to clear all unread posts):

http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=markasread;sa=all


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2004)

OK. That seems to have done it. Guess I just had too many piled up. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Oct 2004)

Confirmed this problem with the software vendor, and they've fixed it in the next release.


Thanks guys...


----------

